
Ask HN: With all the turmoil around Facebook, is there a gap in the market? - carlosyasu91
I was wondering if there&#x27;s space now for a website&#x2F;app that can let you upload your photos and get URLs with a hash that you can then share with your friends. What do you guys think?
======
PaulHoule
How does it get paid for?

